# Good Curry Houses in Bradford?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm doing the Transpennine Real Ale Trail next weekend and it finishes in Bradford, where we are staying. I'm guessing we should be able to get a half decent curry. Does anyone have any places they can recommend?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2014)

We went to The International a couple of weeks ago and it was pretty good.

http://www.internationalrestaurantbradford.co.uk

Or Karachi is very good and popular

http://www.visitbradford.com/thedms.aspx?dms=3&venue=2180838


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2014)

They have massive naan bread at the International and you eat with your fingers (and chappatis) at Karachi


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you QueenOfGoths. I've been doing some Googling today and there was a Guardian article that recommended them both of them. I'm actually quite psyched for it now. The area I live in is painfully white and I've not had a good curry for yonks.


----------



## Voley (Jul 19, 2014)

Never heard of that Transpennine Ale Trail thing before. Sounds ace.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 21, 2014)

Voley said:


> Never heard of that Transpennine Ale Trail thing before. Sounds ace.




It does but apparently you've got to watch it at certain times when it's too busy - It can get a bit hectic. Boisterous even. Perhaps bordering on bullish Depends how you are though, and how live and let live you are about the bullish behaviour of others I suppose.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 21, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> The area I live in is painfully white


this would've guaranteed 20 pages on the old urban.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 21, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> this would've guaranteed 20 pages on the old urban.



Not like the old days is it 

Tbh the phrase painfully white is straight from urban.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2014)

Kashmir?


----------



## catinthehat (Jul 21, 2014)

Have not been in Bradford for years but my favorite was always the Mumtaz Pan House.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 7, 2014)

That one that Rick Stien was in. That's my fav  I think its the Karachi that Quoggy speaks of


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 7, 2014)

It was fricken ace! The meatball curry was amazing and they just charged us a tenner a head and we got every side going. If it was close to me I'd be a regular. The fact it didn't serve booze was actually a bonus as it gave everyone sobering up time which made for a second wind.


----------

